# Looking for a breeder in California or neighboring city



## Natasha (Oct 11, 2013)

I am looking for reputable breeder of Black Standard Poodles. I live in California but will travel to neighboring states if the breeder is known to breed healthy and excellent poodles.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I was just speaking to a friend who said Graphic Standard Poodles have a litter of blacks right now! A member of PCA and does all testing. I believe they are located in San Raphael Good Luck!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to now say.........Don't take my recommendation! The person I spoke to has not visited this kennel in many years and after looking into it myself, I have to say I am sad that this breeder's quality has diminished. Hopefully something is going to be done to retire this woman from breeding!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

There is a relatively recent thread on this breeder.

http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodl...5-graphic-standard-poodles-opinions-mine.html


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

There are several people on here who have marquis diamond dogs that are beautiful, same with tiara poodles


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You can check out Jaset in SoCal too.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Not a black, but Beau's breeder, Noriko Poodles, has a gorgeous 5-month-old silver girl available. She is in SoCal.

Available Puppy


----------

